# Excellent range trip...



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

I had one of the best range trips today that I've ever had... One of the guys that works at the range is also a certified firearms instructor. He also spent 25 years in the military, half of that in special forces. To say he has a wealth of information would be an understatement. He's offered to to help me get better at defensive shooting and to help me with proper tactical training, etc. Today was the 1st lesson. Holy crap! I learned more today then I ever have, in the whole time I've been shooting. It was a great day... I can't wait until next week.  Until then, I plan on spending alot of my spare time with my Kimber and some snap caps.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I know your right. I got some advise from a friend of mine who is a exLEO/Military man. sure makes a big difference in the way you shoot. Good Luck.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

That is cool js, and a lot of fun isn't it? I am very lucky that my brother is a LEO and I get to go out and train with the SWAT team from his department. We know several of the guys on the team and they all know me well enough to allow me to go through their training excerises with them about 4 time a year. I learned more in the first outing with them than I had learned in the previous 10 years combined. My last outing they got an emergency call while we were at the training grounds so they had to split after only about 30 min, but my brother and I stayed and just trained together. I am hoping to get together with them again the las weekend in Oct.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Maximo said:


> That is cool js, and a lot of fun isn't it? I am very lucky that my brother is a LEO and I get to go out and train with the SWAT team from his department. We know several of the guys on the team and they all know me well enough to allow me to go through their training excerises with them about 4 time a year. I learned more in the first outing with them than I had learned in the previous 10 years combined. My last outing they got an emergency call while we were at the training grounds so they had to split after only about 30 min, but my brother and I stayed and just trained together. I am hoping to get together with them again the las weekend in Oct.


I had a blast... I learned so much and it all made complete and total sense. We mostly worked on some rapid fire drills and shot placement excerises. Also worked on "not looking at the sites"... That one threw me abit, but it made total sense. It a defensive scenario you're not going to have much time to focus on your target via your sites... Most times, things will be going to quickly and I need to learn to actually use my eyes. Seems strange, but after about 10 or so rounds I started placing the round where I wanted to go without focusing on the sites per say. Pretty cool, I can't wait until the next time.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

js said:


> I had a blast... I learned so much and it all made complete and total sense. We mostly worked on some rapid fire drills and shot placement excerises. Also worked on "not looking at the sites"... That one threw me abit, but it made total sense. It a defensive scenario you're not going to have much time to focus on your target via your sites... Most times, things will be going to quickly and I need to learn to actually use my eyes. Seems strange, but after about 10 or so rounds I started placing the round where I wanted to go without focusing on the sites per say. Pretty cool, I can't wait until the next time.


I think everyone can benefit from these kinds of experiences. Once you have been through one or two, you realize how little you actually new about using your gun as a self-defense weapon. When I was younger I believed just having a gun gave me the complete advantage until I found out I didn't really know how to use it properly. The older I get the dumber I was, and the more I realize how much I still don't know. Once I lost the pride of thinking I knew everything I really started to learn some things.
I have learned to use two different stances when shooting. Isosolies for target shooting and Weaver for defense shooting. I shoot with the Weaver more naturally since I am cross-eye dominate, and it narrows the view of your vital organs to the BG. 
I don't know if you got into it or not, but one of my favorite moves is draw kneel and shoot. What run of the mill BG will expect you to stop, drop, and shoot? However much you learned you got two things out of it. One you had fun, two you are now better prepared for an encounter with possible BG's and that can be very comforting. How many BG's prepare for you the way you just prepared for them? :smt071


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

js said:


> I had a blast... I learned so much and it all made complete and total sense. We mostly worked on some rapid fire drills and shot placement excerises. *Also worked on "not looking at the sites"... *That one threw me abit, but it made total sense. It a defensive scenario you're not going to have much time to focus on your target via your sites... Most times, things will be going to quickly and I need to learn to actually use my eyes. Seems strange, but after about 10 or so rounds I started placing the round where I wanted to go without focusing on the sites per say. Pretty cool, I can't wait until the next time.


I learned this technique in basic training with an M-16, it worked very well. What is the technique with a handgun? I'm sure it's similar, but I don't know.


----------

